# CPT 28202..... I need dx code



## TamaraM (Nov 29, 2010)

my dx in op report is: Extensor hallucis longus laceration, left foot.--- tramatic pt dropped knife

Operation was Repair of extensor hallucis longus tendon, left foot, using 2-0 Ethibond 
suture.

The cpt code I used is 28202 Repair, tendon, flexor, foot; secondary with free graft, each tendon (includes obtaining graft)

and I used dx 892.9 as my primary dx: Open wound of foot except toe(s) alone With tendon involvement

Ins has denied for : A more specific dx is available

any ideas what the more specific dx  could be??


----------



## dpaige (Nov 29, 2010)

It could be the CPT code you chose.  I assume this was a fresh laceration, not one that happened a week or more ago.  A primary repair code linked with the diagnosis you provided may be a better choice.  

Denise Paige, CPC-COSC


----------

